# Vapeking park wood



## DoC (30/5/16)

Hi 
Just wondering if the park wood branch has all the stuff four ways has? 
Like the sig213 and all the new stuff that's just come in.
Iv been there a few times and they didn't always have.
Just asking since I have some free time tomorrow and don't want to go there if they don't have all the new gadgets.
Thanx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbgvirus (30/5/16)

@HappyCamper

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## mc_zamo (31/5/16)

@HappyCamper please tell me you have the sig 213 gold edition in Stock at the Parkwood?


----------



## HappyCamper (1/6/16)

mc_zamo said:


> @HappyCamper please tell me you have the sig 213 gold edition in Stock at the Parkwood?



Hi,

We do have stock


----------



## HappyCamper (1/6/16)

DoC said:


> Hi
> Just wondering if the park wood branch has all the stuff four ways has?
> Like the sig213 and all the new stuff that's just come in.
> Iv been there a few times and they didn't always have.
> ...


Hi,

we draw our stock from 4 ways, very similar stuff


----------



## Stephen (8/6/16)

Hi @HappyCamper 

Have received stock of VM ejuice from your Head Office??


----------



## HappyCamper (9/6/16)

Stephen said:


> Hi @HappyCamper
> 
> Have received stock of VM ejuice from your Head Office??


Hi,

We should get next week, battling to get stock from head office before the launch of the new store


----------

